# LOTS of babies available at YRA in SE Michigan!



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lots of little ones available for adoption at Yale Road Adoptables in SE Michigan. We've welcomed three litters in the past month, two of which are ready for their forever homes. Many others looking for their forever homes as well, please check out the web site at http://www.yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com and use the contact form if you're interested or have questions. There are individual pics of the available babies there as well.

Thanks for considering adoption!

Emily's Litter #1 - born 4/28/13


Charlotte's Litter - born 5/7/13


Emily's Litter #2 - born 6/2/13 and available July 7th


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Your babies are beautiful. What county in Michigan are you in if I may ask?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Hey Cassie, I actually adopted my three boys from YRA
Mine are from charlotte's litter.
I can't remember exactly how far it is though but definitely gotta say the boys I adopted are absolute sweethearts

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

@cassieb - I'm in St. Clair County, Greenwood Township, very near the town of Yale. I'll be doing an adoption loop around the southern part of Michigan over the weekend of August 24-25 and covering a lot of territory, so delivery might be an option. You can check out current adoptables at the Yale Road Adoptables web site, and feel free to contact me if you have any interest or questions. 

@Voltage- thanks, hon!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

My husband would be so mad... But it would be worth it! Let me run it past him! I live in Waterford!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Waterford is definitely doable.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I was just wondering if your site was updated recently?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The site is right up to date as far as who's available for adoption, but the baby pictures are outdated. Hoping to remedy that over the long weekend.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Ii believe I be private messaging you soon 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Great! You can also contact me through the site - it's a little easier for me to keep track of the conversation.


----------

